# Front Dash Storage Removal



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

When I removed my upper compartment to run a wire, once you remove the two 7MM screws that are below the rubber insert, you pull gently up and toward the back of the car and it will come loose.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Check on youtube IT"s on there what you would need to remove to get to the storage compatment on the dashboard !


----------



## CruzinConnors (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok I will give that a go once the grill gets here thanks guys. Just need info about adding the speaker and wiring.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

To remove the dash storage-lift rubber pad out(it takes a thin flexible blade to get under the edge of it) then remove the 2 7MM bolts under, grab front latch and pull up fairly hard (push lock tabs will release) tilt up end towards rear of car almost to windshield and it lifts out, the speaker that was there on pioneer equipped models I think it was a front center channel and I think they also put 2 more speakers on the center shift console, so your wanting to tap the radio wires--I don't think you will be able to do that since that center speaker was powered off a amp in the trunk, only thing I can think of is connect to the front left and right speaker wires at the radio with a couple of bass blocker caps to try and create a front center channel


----------



## CruzinConnors (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok So I purchased an Infinity 3.5 speaker and picked up the grill from GM. I am going to get my buddy to do this for me this Saturday I will let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## CruzinConnors (Mar 20, 2015)

Now I have another question. The Cruze that I have is fully loaded except Navigation. It is the 2LT model. Now my question is that I kinda wish have got the navigation. This car was sitting at the dealership lot for about 3 weeks according to my sales guy. I am from Toronto, Ontario and I purchased it at Eastside Chevrolet in Markham. Reason why I got it their, because I got the company discount since our work Buys/Leases the work vans, and I payed ALOT less the the sticker price. So the other day I went City Buick at Vic Park and Lawrence to pick the up the grill, and I asked them about navigation. He the sales guy or the service guy told the to upgrade to navigation it would cost $4000. Said that i would have to change the ECM, Radio, Screen, plus labor. I thought it would be alot cheaper than that. But I am not doing it for that price. What do you guys recommend ? I have the Samsung Galaxy S5 and use Google Maps to get from A to B, but I prefer to not to keep looking down on the phone and getting distracted while driving. I have seen some navigation screens on Ebay, but not really sure about that. What is your guys opinion on this?


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Ditch the whole dash speaker idea and put a gps in there instead, I managed to get a Magellan 7" in the dash pod-fits perfect and better than stock gps-lifetime map updates vs. pay at the dealer for the stock unit, also added a 12V outlet in the pod-love the visibility of the 7" gps and placement in the pod


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

KENSTV123 said:


> Ditch the whole dash speaker idea and put a gps in there instead, I managed to get a Magellan 7" in the dash pod-fits perfect and better than stock gps-lifetime map updates vs. pay at the dealer for the stock unit, also added a 12V outlet in the pod-love the visibility of the 7" gps and placement in the pod


Pics?


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Here-as you can see it fits perfect, I am a electronic tech so I added a dc jack on the side of the Magellan otherwise you would have to cut a hole in the pod bottom to allow room for the [email protected] usb connection on the bottom of the gps, sits perfectly viewing angle and just fits side to side-notice the wine cork retainer !


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

CruzinConnors said:


> Hello. I have a question for my 2014 Cruze 2LT. My cruze has the front Dash Storage which I never use, and I wish to remove it. I know its 2 7MM screws and it pops out somehow. Would I have to remove the Mylink and pop it out from underneath or can i just wiggle it out from the top? Also I plan to add a speaker their also. I already purchased the grill through GM and it will be here in 5 days. My question is would i need to get the speaker harness, or can i just splice in to the door speaker wires that is behind the Radio?


Ahh what?! I want to do this! The storage compartment is so useless 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah I love it up there ! bugged me I had no GPS and the fact that GM charges mega bucks to update the maps, I use this gps also in my motorhome so I made it so it comes out in seconds, the fit is exact and it's tight as a drum in there, the connector on the Magellan's is a [email protected] USB and holds the GPS up about 1/4" so I opened it up and added a DC jack on the left side, a micro usb jack would have been better since the gps looks for shorted data lines on the usb plugs to tell it external power is applied, I just made a shorting micro usb plug to plug into the bottom usb jack telling the gps it's on external power, this was all to keep the gps flush with the bottom so it don't rock, if a small hole was put in the pod right at the usb jack on the gps no changes to the gps would be required, the 12V outlet is also way nice up there and I have used it to charge the phone and hide it, little tricky getting the wire to it through but it is possible, think I have a pic of the location to drill the hole for the wire, just used a add a circuit fuse holder to tap power for the new 12V outlet, summer time use for concealed phone charging would not be advised due to the lithium ion battery--if anybody wants to do this I do have more pics


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

KENSTV123 said:


> --if anybody wants to do this I do have more pics


I am looking to do something similar, would you please post the pictures you were referring to?


----------



## CruzinConnors (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry for the delay. I had everything installed a few days ago. I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## CruzinConnors (Mar 20, 2015)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Ahh what?! I want to do this! The storage compartment is so useless
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


Go to your GM dealer and order part #95987377. If you are US it will be like 30 bucks or so. Here in Canada its 70 bucks.


----------



## CruzinConnors (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry for the Delay. Here are the pics.

Front Storage out






Grill with Infinity 3.5 Speaker






Cerwin Vega 2 Channel Amp


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> I am looking to do something similar, would you please post the pictures you were referring to?


I looked and apparently I did not take a picture of where to drill the hole to get the 12V into the pod, as I remember the only place to get the wire through is in front right next to the left square depression on right side of it-below the level of the sheet metal, pod sits on dash plastic with the sheet metal right below that is the only spot to get through, I drilled the lighter socket hole dead center at the back wall of the pod and soldered the wires to it to gain clearance, fits but is tight, tapped one of the fuses for the other outlets and also added the jumper mod to make all outlets hot all the time, I didn't like the GPS shutting down every time I stopped or the phones to quit charging

On the GPS the Magellan 7" just fits perfectly side to side and you'll notice I used a wine cork to hold it up, nice and easy to take out, I did open the GPS and add a side DC jack but that would not be for the un-experienced, I am a electronic tech, the only issue of just using the stock Magellan DC adaptor is it holds the GPS up about 1/4" so it will rock unless a small hole is drilled in the bottom of the pod to allow clearance for the [email protected] usb plug on the bottom of the GPS, no big deal to drill it while out, the GPS is awesome up there-sits at a perfect angle and is not blocking any vision, and another plus is the lifetime map updates compared to paying a dealer to update your maps, also the Magellan is a more intuitive GPS and is very easy to program a location into


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

CruzinConnors said:


> Sorry for the delay. I had everything installed a few days ago. I will post pics tomorrow.


So what audio did you end up sending to the speaker ? the stock pioneer setup actually creates a front center channel through it's DSP


----------



## CruzinConnors (Mar 20, 2015)

KENSTV123 said:


> So what audio did you end up sending to the speaker ? the stock pioneer setup actually creates a front center channel through it's DSP


I do not have the pioneer sound system. I have the stock speakers.


----------

